

Show HN: My first iOS app – Permeate, the Twitter digest - benhowdle
http://ios.permeate.im/

======
gettingreal
What does it filter? What do you consider 'Noise'?

It will be helpful to know, you and the owner of the twitter account might
have different opinions about what constitutes noise on their TL.

Any plans for an Android Version?

Good work, Kudos for Shipping.

~~~
benhowdle
[https://gist.github.com/benhowdle89/11296338](https://gist.github.com/benhowdle89/11296338)

Very rudimentary definition of "noise", basically sorts by most active tweets,
also considering follower count.

I don't know any Java right now, so not for a while I'm afraid!

------
krmmalik
I like it.

Not sure what you consider 'noise' but so far it's better than my unfiltered
timeline.

Is there a way to increase the number of tweets?

What are your future plans?

~~~
benhowdle
What number would be optimal? 20, 25? Interested in finding this out from
people...

Roadmap includes favouriting and retweeting of tweets and certain export
options, like "save to Pocket"

~~~
krmmalik
Yeah i'd be happy with 25 and a 'slide down to refresh' feature.

Roadmap sounds good.

------
danpalmer
I'd be interested to know, have you customised UI kit controls, or was this
built with one of the many "HTML5" based iOS frameworks where you just write
in Javascript and HTML?

~~~
benhowdle
Hey Dan, no I went with straight objective-c. Wrote up my experiences here:
[http://cl.ly/VE8Z](http://cl.ly/VE8Z)

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Hey Ben - nice work! You don't mention it in your writeup, so perhaps you
haven't seen it before, but I highly recommend checking out my website,
[http://www.cocoacontrols.com](http://www.cocoacontrols.com). It might prove
useful for your next project.

~~~
jtreanor
Thanks for making Cocoa Controls. It is indispensable.

------
michaelchum
Very nice app, simple, intuitive and clean design. However, I would definitely
like more tweets! Preferably, an infinite scroll down/refresh, I'd say. Keep
up the good work!

------
MaxGabriel
I see several mentions of Sketch in the screenshots, and you briefly mention
it in your writeup. What was your experience like using Sketch?

------
coltr
I like this because of the full screen mode. Makes you pay attention to one
tweet at a time.

------
dosh
I like the slick design. pretty neat.

